# Darwinex



## funnybunny (22 May 2018)

hello
just wondering if anyone use darwinex - can australians use it? Is it available for small time independent traders-or only for major traders like DMAs.?


----------



## grah33 (24 May 2018)

funnybunny said:


> hello
> just wondering if anyone use darwinex - can australians use it? Is it available for small time independent traders-or only for major traders like DMAs.?




i'm testing it a bit with small amounts of money.  It's one of many copy trading alternatives out there.  but this one favors the investor as well, so it seems to be quite popular out there.  if the traders don't make profit then they don't charge you, unlike other options out there (if my memory serves me correct, i'm forgetful...).  however, the con is that they only give you a max of 2X leverage so to make serious money you have to have a fair bit of your capital with them (overseas).  So , if something bad happens (crash or something), your money is overseas and obviously it's quite risky in that regard.  That is the major con for me.  Depends how much of your money you use and how you play it I guess, or how risky you want to be.


----------

